# Bombardier Manuals



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

Can anyone help me I have a 1978 SW48 and am looking for service, repair, and parts manuals does anyone know of a source for these?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

try jen sales, they do reprints of oem manuals


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks I contacted them and they don't have any for my Bombardier. Does anyone else have any ideas for me?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you check this site out, there's some emails and phone numbers http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=20578


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

Ok I will check that out thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Martin 1978 said:


> Ok I will check that out thanks















I own SW48, does it have a plate on it like pictured above? If so you should just be able to download what your looking for.


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have been looking all over the net for a place to down load them from and am not having much luck. Google said they have it but when I try to download it, says not available.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Reach to that company that bought bomby out Prinoth, besides the fluff and a steering wheel they have not changed much. I had the opportunity to check a new one out when the minici bought one to replace the Belo's trans giant Dennis bought. Mine got a Perkins and a 3sp auto.


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes I have been in contact with them and they did have the parts manual and I bought that but still would like to find the service, repair and owners manuals. Can anyone help out? Thanks!


----------



## zonzik (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey, were you able to find info for your SW48? If not I might be able to help you.


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

No so far I have the parts manual but no service or repair manual. I have a guy that said he would make copies of his but so far I haven't gotten anything. What do you have, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zonzik (Sep 9, 2018)

Please send me an email to [email protected]
Not sure if yours is the same as mine but I have the 1971 model.


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

sent you my e-mail mine is the cab forward like the pictured on Fred G Aug 16 post


----------



## Martin 1978 (Aug 15, 2018)

Found a J5 manual on ebay that the lister says will cover other models. I bought one for myself, if you are interested go to ebay.com and search Bombardier J5 manual and you should find it.


----------



## zonzik (Sep 9, 2018)

I got a very good offer for my Bombi and will most likely sell it Really wanted to try it on the snow first...:/


----------



## Calheavyrigger (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone know how to get drawings and data on the 1.6L 4 cylinder engine? I need flywheel dimensions and engine mount info etc. Trying to upgrade my engine and drive train to a diesel and hydrostatic. Thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure if this may help ya ?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Operators-...087876&hash=item445b83d39e:g:QkwAAOSw1Btbg3Gh


----------

